# Too Much Substrate???



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

I have 3 inches of substrate in my 10 Gallon Tank. 

It is a mixture of Seachem Onyx and my previous Bright Blue and some pink aquarium gravel. 

Can 3 inches of substrate actually be a bad thing?


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

well for me i recommend 3 inch depth for a planted tank, my 29 gallon is 3inch depth Flourite


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

From the looks of the picture you have of the 10gal tank, the 3" of substrate seem a bit too much. Its analogous to the WPG rule where if you have a 10gal, it might not really apply. I'd just go with 2" of substrate. As long as the plants can hang on in there it'll be fine.


----------



## xcooperx (Jun 24, 2006)

sorry i didn't see the pic, yeah the substrate is too much if thats the case, like he said just make it 2 inch depth.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I usually recommend 2-3" of substrate. However in your picture that is more than 3", looks more like 5-6". I would never go over a 4" depth.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

You really have to judge it yourself. How tall is a 10g tank? add 3" of substrate in there and tell me if it looks right?

What about in a tall tank? lets say 24" tall tank, a 3" depth of substrate looks/sounds more reasonable?

It all depends on how tall the tank is, so have 3" of substrate doesn't necessary apply to all tanks. You just really have to judge it yourself and see how it looks.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Thank you for the posts. I just measured it on the outside of the tank. From the bottom of the tank (including the frame and glass bottom) it is actually 4" of substrate. 

The good news is that if I want to tear my tank apart (I don't right now) I guess I would have enough for the 10 Gallon Tank that I purchased for my 9 year old son and still have in the box in his closet. 

I also have about 4-5 bags of Schultz's Cactus Soil unopened along side of it. 
I guess I will need to either purchase Diana Walstad's Book or get it from the library again. I was hoping that I could try her ideas in a tank that actually would be low maintenance and would not necessarily self-destruct when I go on vacation for 5-7 days once or twice a year. 

I have tried Seachem Products and they work. I have tried some of Diana's ideas and biologically weird **** happens in my tanks 4 weeks later. For example - being generous with feeding fish food - resulting in an explosion of Snails in my tank. Completely unexpected. 

So what do you think? Would Schultz's Cactus Soil (1-1 1/2 inches) with about 2 inches of my substrate on top work? Or would I end up seriously regretting this? 

Don't be shy. Please be blunt. I like what works, and I can't stand biology or chemistry **** that is way over my head. I simple and I like crap that works. Thanks.

Please tell me your thoughts, feelings and opinions about this.


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

When I think of cactii, I tend to think of a really dry or arid place, leading me to conclude that the soil you have shouldn't be placed in a tank to be submerged under water all the time. As for the gravel mix you've come up with, the blue is too intense which ends up drawing the viewer's attention away from the plants and fish.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

To be honest with you, I tried to find the Schultz's Aquatic Potting Soil that had been mentioned, but this was the closest thing I could find. 

Actually, in the El Naturale forum if you ask for what type of soil to purchase they will tell you over and over again to get dirt from your back yard and throw it in your tank. 

Not always the most practical answer in the world. 

Thank you for the feed back on the colors. My 27 Gallon 1/2 Hex tank may have more natural colored substrate. I just like bright colors. I actually want the focus on the plants, maybe the substrate and then the fish last. To me fish are just blips of color to around the bright green color of the plants. When the little mother ****ers are not trying to eat each other. 

My next step is trying to figure out how to make my Dwarf Sag create a carpet on my substrate so you can barely see the substrate. What do you think? What do you think would do that? Time? Double Dose of Excel or some other supplement?


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

Patience is key, young grasshopper. lol. I'd just wait it out and dose regularly.


----------



## AlexTal (Mar 23, 2006)

I have only created one tank and in under 4 weeks, the dwarf sags have almost completely covered the entire foreground. I've heard of other people not having as much luck with it, though.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

AlexTal, that sounds awesome!!


----------

